# The Best Laid Plans...



## GanjaGuru (Jun 7, 2006)

1 day while out hiking in the summer I came across a waterfall.  Waterfalls are not good places to plant near since waterfalls attract people.  I got curious about what was _above_ the watrefall.
The only way to get there was to climb up the side of a steep hill.  A rough traverse on loose rocks & dirt on one's hands and knee's.
But I'm the kind of guy who's always curious about what's around the next bend or in this case above a waterfall.
I spent a good 10 minutes makinbg that steep climb and when I arrived I thought I had found Eden.
There was a lush flat area above the waterfall, and before the drop the stream split into 2 sections, and in the middle was this little "island", basicly like a sandbar.
Next spring I spent weeks hauling up sacks of soil to that area.
By May 1st I had 30 plants growing on this sandspit.
However, that year was a drought year in SoCal.  We only got about 7" of rain that year (usually it's 19"/year).  By Aug. the stream was a trickle, by Sept 1 it was dry.
There was no way I could haul up enough water for all those plants.  I would have had to have hauled up at least 30 gal/week--that's 270 pounds.
I gave it my best shot, concentrating on a dozen, some Columbia Gold I despertly wanted.
But then we got a heat wave--weeks with temps over 100F everyday.
It just became physically impossible for me to continue.
I had to abandon them.

I lost the plants not to cops, not to rippers, not to deer, but the one thing farmers world-wide have battled since farming began--the weather.


Note: up here in The Triangle we've had 3 years of good growing conditions weather-wise, as a result there is a marijuana glut.  I've seen damn good weed going for as little as $300/QP.  3 years ago that same QP would have fetched  triple that.


----------



## rasta (Jun 7, 2006)

300 a qp,,,id never come home (untill it snowed )


----------



## CHRONIC_COVERED_HASH (Jun 7, 2006)

yea right now I wish I could get a qp for 300


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 7, 2006)

I don't know where you are in the triangle Ganja but are you familiar with the jacoby creek area? There are some spots up there on the creek that are the most beautiful little coves and such I have seen.


----------



## TURKEYNECK (Jun 8, 2006)

I really wanted that story to have a happy ending....


----------

